
This Is When Successful People Wake Up - hiatuscc
https://medium.com/personal-growth/this-is-when-successful-people-wake-up-835a6a289f29
======
contingencies
Sociopaths rise in the dark to feast on ambition and solitude, before they
subtly 'one up' everyone else by appearing in the office earlier.

------
Boothroid
Perhaps successful people do wake up earlier, but does that mean that the
average person will become successful by doing so? Perhaps there are also many
unsuccessful people that also get up early, but you don't hear about them!

I've also read a theory that says that you can become too focused on success,
and in doing so miss out on serendipitous opportunities. I wonder how the
succeed at all costs ethos sits with that.

~~~
bdcravens
> Perhaps successful people do wake up earlier, but does that mean that the
> average person will become successful by doing so?

We're always trying to emulate traits of those we respect and want to become:
be a jerk like Steve Jobs, swear like DHH, start your business in the garage
like Apple, spend up all your money pursuing your business like Elon Musk,
drop out of college like Bill Gates, etc. Pretty much every single example of
success probably has numerous counter examples, but that doesn't prove or
disprove the value of it.

------
shishy
When do they go to bed though?

